# Old school Mac games



## gollum84 (Dec 31, 2004)

When I was in elementary school, my school had a bunch of Apple II's with 5.25" floppy drives. I used to play games on them all the time. I was wondering if there was someplace online where I could find those old games, specifically "Oregon Trail" and a fish game called "Odell Lake" or maybe "Ordell Lake". It was a game where you were a fish and you had to eat other fish that were smaller.

I have an old Macintosh SE that I found at Goodwill and I was hoping to play these old games on it.


----------



## crusader247 (Dec 31, 2004)

http://mac.the-underdogs.org/ or Macintosh Garden is an excellant place to find many old mac games, although I'm sorry to say I didn't find either of the games you were searching for on the list.


----------



## gollum84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been looking all over for them and even on eBay, but still no luck.  I guess I'll have to get lucky and find it at Goodwill, like the time when I found the Mac SE.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 1, 2005)

man, i wish i had heard this months ago, my parents donated their old LC III and the software ( a few games too) to some organization for the handicapped. we cranked it up just before it went back in the box, STILL ran great after being dormant in the box. i miss Oregon Trail too. I used to play it all the time at school, the trick was to finish the game before the bell rang for the next period! hahaha


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 1, 2005)

Do you know anyone else who might have an old mac from the 80's for sale?


----------



## ex0dus (Jan 1, 2005)

Oregon Trail is listed at amazon


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 1, 2005)

exodus... is is looking for the old old old version of oregon trail

it came on something that looked like this


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the original Oregon Trail for Mac, don't have the (IMO, awful) Apple II version.  I could probably send it to you, since it's essentially abandonware.

I also have Amazon Trail.  I don't have that other one you mentioned, and I don't Oregon Trail II anymore... I lent it to a friend, who lent it to a friend, who lent it to a friend, then it ended up lost.  Funny how these things happen.


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm looking for the really old versions that came on the 5.25" floppies.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Ah.  That would then fall under the category of "IMO, awful."  Sorry...


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the Oregon Trail version that came on a CD and tried it on my Performa, but it doesn't have the same feel as the original version.


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 4, 2005)

I finally found Odell Lake at:

ftp://ftp.apple.asimov.net/pub/apple_II/unsorted/

Tomorrow I'll try to write it to a floppy and see if it works on my Macintosh SE.


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I tried writing the .dsk file to a floppy and it didn't work.  But I did find the greatest Apple II emulator at www.emulation.net called OSXII.  OSXII was able to read the .dsk files.  This program is amazing!  After almost 15 years, I can finally play Odell Lake and Number Munchers again.  Man, these games bring back so many memories.


----------



## qwikstreet (Feb 2, 2005)

OMG I remeber Ordell Lake and of course Oregon Trail. 

How about Ultima3?


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 2, 2005)

I should hit up my elementary school and see if they still have all there old discs.

we used to have a 8x4x4 cabinet filled with discs (or at lease i remember it being that big when i was 10 :-D)


----------



## Tyaedalis (May 18, 2005)

i have odell down under (the fish game) on my G5 iMac.  same with oregon trail.  If you want, i could post them on the net.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 18, 2005)

I used to have SO many good games for the IIe - the retro goodness now is awesome.

I remember installing the ][ Emulator for my LC which read from the 5.25" floppies and played them like a little trooper. All still works like a charm too which is impressive.

I used to have a great word processor for the IIe too, but I don't remember its name. VERY awesome.

I was using all this (and networking computers) when I was like six. Show me an average six year old networking *PCs* in the age pre-Windows 95. .


----------



## bmseabloom (May 30, 2005)

hey gollum

what's odell lake called in that mess of a folder?  thanks - i love that game, and have been trying for hours to find it...

thanks


----------



## DevilRocks (May 30, 2005)

Hey, does anyone here know where i could find the orriginal warcraft I or warcraft II? I have looked at macintosh garden and they dont have it . I dont know where to look, i have some really old macs that are good for really old games lol. So i was just wondering if anyone knew where i could find any of the warcrafts?

thx


----------



## Damrod (May 31, 2005)

DevilRocks said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone here know where i could find the orriginal warcraft I or warcraft II? I have looked at macintosh garden and they dont have it . I dont know where to look, i have some really old macs that are good for really old games lol. So i was just wondering if anyone knew where i could find any of the warcrafts?
> 
> thx



I don't know about Warcraft I, but wasn't Warcraft II re-released as Battle.net edition not sooo long ago....? It was WarII with the Expansion plus the ability to play over the net

EDIT: Like this

WarII Battle.net Product page

EDIT the 2nd: plus, eBay is your friend


----------



## gollum84 (May 31, 2005)

Look's like somebody revived my old post from December.  

I bought a PowerMac 7300/200 on ebay, so now I can finally play Tie Fighter and SimCity 2000 again.  Those were the good old days of mac gaming.


----------



## Timotheos100 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you so much for this thread, I have played so much sim city and lemmings in the last couple of days! its not helping out my university study though


----------



## tjlazer (Aug 5, 2005)

Gollum84 you are in luck! I just picked up a PB 1400cs from a school and guess what was on the HD? Oregon Trail and Odell Down Under! Want them?


----------



## Perseus (Aug 5, 2005)

There is nothing like oldschool mac gaming. Four games stand out for me:

1. Swamp Gas
2. The Secret Island of Dr. Quandary
3. SimCity 2000
4. Hypercard Trainset


----------



## ora (Aug 5, 2005)

gollum84 said:
			
		

> Look's like somebody revived my old post from December.
> 
> I bought a PowerMac 7300/200 on ebay, so now I can finally play Tie Fighter and SimCity 2000 again.  Those were the good old days of mac gaming.



Ooooohh, Tiefighter!. I loved that game. Why be a goody goody rebel when you can join the darkside . Shame there is no osx version, i'd actually pay money for that. Ryan Gordon, are you listening? 

Anyone know if the old (pc) tiefighter will run on a modern xp pc? I might be able to play it on my flatmate's laptop.


----------



## undead-myrmidon (Jun 17, 2006)

hey I found a place where you can get a bunch load of abandon ware games.
First get a IRC client, like hotline.

 connect to the server retromac68k.dyndns.org
                                Username: retro
                                Password: retro



                enjoy!


----------



## South Student (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey does any one remember the Word Munchers and Number Munchers games? 
I am a college student at South University and I'm trying to find some opinions on Word Munchers and Number Munchers. I also have found all the games that you are looking for, they are free and on the web. I would love to disclose this information and I will. I would like to have some responses if possible. Thanks. 

www.virtualapple.org/

When you type this in, write the game name that you are looking for, then:  disk.html
 This will bring you directly to the game you want. There are more that you can find there too.


----------

